
5G Phone Won’t Hurt You. But Russia Wants You to Think Otherwise - joak
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/12/science/5g-phone-safety-health-russia.html
======
ordu
Professor Preobrazhensky[1] said once "whatever you do, don't read the Soviet
newspapers before dinner".

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_a_Dog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_a_Dog)

------
mindcrash
LA Times, 3 years ago: "Is 5G technology dangerous? Early data shows a slight
increase of tumors in male rats exposed to cellphone radiation"

[https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-
cellphone-5g-health-2...](https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-
cellphone-5g-health-20160808-snap-story.html)

There's only a slight increase in tumors but otherwise it's completely
harmless!

------
joak
Just wondering: are there russians trolls paid to react to every comment about
Russia ?

------
sbhn
Im sorry, but all the fear media i’m seeing about 5G is instigated by the head
of GCHQ, amplified by the BBC, and distracted by NYT.

